# Hydrometer Reading Out Of Range



## Jonez (8/11/09)

Hello
I put down a can with some specialty grain . Pitched the yeast and then remembered I hadn't taken the OG. Did it immediately after that and assume there will be no difference since the yeast wouldn't have done any work yet. is this a correct assumption?

On the other hand, Only now I realised my hydrometer only reads up to 1040. All my brews had been in the order of high 30's and a couple of 1040. This one was over 1040.. looks like it would have read about 1044. Can I get an accurate reading by extrapolating the scale? just wondering whether this continues to be linear outside the range when the fat part of the instrument is really close to the surface. Any advise is much appreciated.


----------



## BoilerBoy (8/11/09)

Did you remember not to use the first sample of wort taken from the tap as sometimes is has not beeb mixed properly, can throw readings right out?

Secondly you've got one of those useless Brigalow hydro's that ony go up to 1.040 haven't you? I got caught out once when I broke my hydrometer on a weekenf and bought one of those as it caught my eye at Big W\..... I mean 1.040 seriously! <_< 

Best buy a real one.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Jonez (8/11/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Did you remember not to use the first sample of wort taken from the tap as sometimes is has not beeb mixed properly, can throw readings right out?
> 
> Secondly you've got one of those useless Brigalow hydro's that ony go up to 1.040 haven't you? I got caught out once when I broke my hydrometer on a weekenf and bought one of those as it caught my eye at Big W\..... I mean 1.040 seriously! <_<
> 
> ...



sample is good for reading
yes, not sure it is a brigalow but I bought it with my first kit and fermenter from Big W. I haven't broken it so I have been using it since then with no problems. 1040 seems ok for me...when I want to get drunk I drink whisky, pure, no ice.

But again, brew is done, reading has been taken. I may buy a "good" hydrometer when I get a chance but that doesn't solve it for this brew I am talking about.


----------



## stevem01 (8/11/09)

I find the brigalow hydros great for reading FG, easier to read as the divisions on the scale are much bigger


----------



## Fermented (9/11/09)

You should be OK. The scale is linear. 

However, now you know it's time to go get a nice glass one with a larger scale. 

Don't worry too much about the OG. Focus on the FG as that's where the action is if you're a bottling man. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## buttersd70 (9/11/09)

Fermented said:


> You should be OK. The scale is linear.
> 
> However, now you know it's time to go get a nice glass one with a larger scale.
> 
> ...


although the FG on it's own is meaningless, it needs to be taken and applied _in context_ to the OG, yeast type, and the ingredients used.  

Although, the accuracy of OG is of much lesser importance than that of fg. I wouldn't stress, extrapolate on the scale for this one and call it close-enough-good-enough. Then go out and get a better hydrometer.


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

Those Brigalow hydrometers are useless for measuring OG as you have found out. Regardless of whether you like your beers to be lower gravity it's not inconcievable that you may wish to brew something at 1045 or 1050 one day. 1050 with a 1010 finish only hits about 5 % abv and it's best to have equipment that is capable of doing the job it's designed to.


----------



## Fermented (9/11/09)

buttersd70 said:


> although the FG on it's own is meaningless, it needs to be taken and applied _in context_ to the OG, yeast type, and the ingredients used.



Yes, of course, you're correct. 

The main intent of pointing out FG as being important in this case is to know when the fermentation is complete and avoid ye goode olde bottle bombs and gushers. 

In simple K&K, K&B, etc OG is a great reference to know / confirm the effects of what was added to the wort and an excellent diagnostic tool if the FG seems to be odd (too high or too low for the time / temperature / yeast / [insert variable here] / etc).

That and airlock activity. [dons flamesuit, runs like hell...  ]

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## buttersd70 (9/11/09)

Fermented said:


> [dons flamesuit, runs like hell...  ]



It's too bloody hot for flamesuits.... :lol:


----------



## cdbrown (9/11/09)

It's probably why there's no instructions from these kits to actually measure the OG. I know the coopers don't say anything about it, but the kits these days have the large scale glass hydro. I still have the 1.040 which comes out sometimes to measure the FG and compare with the larger scaled hydro.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (9/11/09)

only other option would be to dilute the sample with water (specific gravity of 1000) in the hydrometer 50:50 - take the reading and and multiply it by 2 to get the actual reading (eg 1030 diluted would be 1060)


----------



## Jonez (9/11/09)

thanks everyone... a good number of replies this evening.

By the way, i thought the hydro was glass, but judging by your comments it probable is plastic? It is spot on in 1.000 in water at about 20C though.


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

Likely it's glass. Try stirring your finings with it and see what happens.

What I really mean is don't. Hot water and thin glass leads manticle to join forums with stupid questions and never leave.


----------



## Jonez (9/11/09)

manticle said:


> ..... Hot water and thin glass leads manticle to join forums with stupid questions and never leave.



?


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

This thread led me to joining the forum.

I like to think I've learnt a bit since then but not yet lost the ability to laugh at myself.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26165


----------



## Jonez (9/11/09)

manticle said:


> This thread led me to joining the forum.
> 
> I like to think I've learnt a bit since then but not yet lost the ability to laugh at myself.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26165



yeah,, funny.

I used to sterilise mine with boiling water until I read It could break.It never did. It looks glass to me: shiny and very clear, no scratches or anything. I bet it is very thing as you say.


----------



## buttersd70 (10/11/09)

manticle said:


> This thread led me to joining the forum.
> 
> I like to think I've learnt a bit since then but not yet lost the ability to laugh at myself.



OMFG, that is absolutely _classic_. :lol:


----------



## rackemup (10/11/09)

Jonez said:


> yeah,, funny.
> 
> I used to sterilise mine with boiling water until I read It could break.It never did. It looks glass to me: shiny and very clear, no scratches or anything. I bet it is very thing as you say.



Why would you bother sterilizing the hydrometer?


----------



## Jonez (10/11/09)

[quote name='Rack'EmUp' post='550724' date='Nov 10 2009, 05:58 PM']Why would you bother sterilizing the hydrometer?[/quote]

I was putting it in the wort when I started brewing. I don't do that anymore. I didn't know much back then and did not have the measuring tube.


----------



## Nick JD (11/11/09)

My Big W hydrometer is great. My last brew was ten fifty twelve or something. Eight point seventy degrees alcohol.


----------



## Screwtop (11/11/09)

Nick JD said:


> My Big W hydrometer is great. My last brew was ten fifty twelve or something. Eight point seventy degrees alcohol.




Er....... :huh:


----------



## Adamt (11/11/09)

Nick JD said:


> My last brew was ten fifty twelve or something. Eight point seventy degrees alcohol.



Owwwwww my head.


----------



## Mantis (11/11/09)

Nick JD said:


> My Big W hydrometer is great. My last brew was ten fifty twelve or something. Eight point seventy degrees alcohol.



Think someone has been into the slops a bit early :blink:


----------

